# New Snotel Maps



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I prefer the new setup. I hope its not part of the redesign but they the system has been crashing a lot more in the last few weeks. 

Phillip


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Its been working for me.

NRCS National Water and Climate Center | Mapper 1.1


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the looks of it. I wish that the color graduations when displaying "Percent of Median" or "Percent of Average" were better - like red to orange to yellow to green to blue to purple. The current display makes it hard to differentiate between say 50% and 75% or 130% and 170%.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

where are the basin by basin snowpack percentage maps these days? I like being able to see the major basins and the graphs.

thanks!


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice! I like it, especially all the options to filter the data. For example, for Colorado percentage of median, with basin boundaries and watershed labels:

NRCS National Water and Climate Center | Mapper 1.1

Still poking around, but looks really good to me so far. I wish they had more info on what the different options are though. For example, what does "percentile" mean? Percentile of what? What is POR? I see POR min, max, avg and median, but I have no idea what POR is.

I can't get the reservoir storage to show me anything either. Knowing how full the resevoirs are could be handy to know. My impression is this last season was so good partially because the resevoirs were already full and the ground saturated from the floods in 2013.


Edit: Just realized you can click the dot for the reservoir and get detailed info. Duh.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's the Colorado basin by basin SWE Graph page for anyone that wants to keep seeing it like that.


----------

